# What are your plans?



## Hooked (9/12/18)

What are your plans for this holiday season?


----------



## Hooked (9/12/18)

and sooo looking forward to the trip!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/18)

Anthea's family from Canada, UK and Ireland are descending on Durbs for my niece's wedding in Umhlanga (the niece from Ireland) so we are staying put this Xmas!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (9/12/18)

Am staying put this Xmas
Hoping to have some relax and chill time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (9/12/18)

Also staying put.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/12/18)

Doing the garden route at home, and the Comrades at work.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA (10/12/18)

My parents are away so I can't leave the house, which suits me fine. My brother and family are coming over for 10 ten days.

Kiddie pool time!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Salamander (10/12/18)

Off to the UK for a month. Can't wait to be cool!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Darius1332 (10/12/18)

Heading to China for 3 weeks to spend some time with GF's family.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (10/12/18)

Darius1332 said:


> Heading to China for 3 weeks to spend some time with GF's family.



Which city @Darius1332? I envy all the delicious food you'll be eating!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/12/18)

Interesting that so few people are going away!

And for the women out there whose husbands will be on leave, here's some advice:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (11/12/18)

I have to work, but the office is going to be dead

I plan to use the time to do some proper pit stopping, right on my desk, between naps

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (11/12/18)

Week 1 - sort out the house
Week 2 - Spend time visiting family
Week 3 - FISHING !!!! - New years next to the water is always a great time

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/12/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Week 1 - sort out the house
> Week 2 - Spend time visiting family
> Week 3 - FISHING !!!! - New years next to the water is always a great time



Same, but no week fishing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darius1332 (11/12/18)

Hooked said:


> Which city @Darius1332? I envy all the delicious food you'll be eating!



Going to Beijing for a few days and then rest of the time in Tianjin where her family lives. I am very much looking forward to the food, their cooking style is completely different and even familiar things taste very different.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/12/18)

I don't want to freeload on family in South Port ...
so I'm off to ''ROMANIA '' [Remain here ..]

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (11/12/18)

Darius1332 said:


> Going to Beijing for a few days and then rest of the time in Tianjin where her family lives. I am very much looking forward to the food, their cooking style is completely different and even familiar things taste very different.



@Darius1332 Yep nothing to beat the real Chinese food. I lived in a few different places in China (neither Beijing nor Tianjin though) and the food is what I miss the most!!


----------



## Chanelr (12/12/18)

Sadly I am working, except for Public Holidays and I have a few days off from the 31st of December and back on the 7th of January.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/12/18)

Chanelr said:


> Sadly I am working, except for Public Holidays and I have a few days off from the 31st of December and back on the 7th of January.



Kom kuier!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/12/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Kom kuier!


Nee jy loop mos in Joburg rond en kom se nie halo nie

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/12/18)

Chanelr said:


> Nee jy loop mos in Joburg rond en kom se nie halo nie



Was net "in-en-uit", next time kom plak ek op jou voorstoep

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/18)

vicTor said:


> I have to work, but the office is going to be dead
> 
> I plan to use the time to do some proper pit stopping, right on my desk, between naps


It’s always a bonus when work becomes useful for a change

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Carnival (16/12/18)

Last day of work for the year was on Friday.  I was at the coast last month for a week, something about the sea air and the sound of the ocean really just takes any and all stress away! Wish I lived there! 

I won’t be going away this December, just going to enjoy a much quieter Joburg and appreciate having some down time.

For those of you that are going away, be safe and have a wonderful time!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/12/18)

We normally only go on holiday from about the1st Jan to miss most of the rush. Booked again for that time a boat house through Airbnb, fully paid months ago. So on the 12th dec we get email sorry there is problem you cant come anymore, we will pay back your money, and to make it even more amazing Airbnb will give us a whopping R250 extra if we book something else.
So yes just sitting at home, worked Sat and Monday, and will probably do some work thursday and friday to.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/12/18)

WoW if I could afford it I would shack up with Rob and Choo , buy them beers and pizza till I understood the diff between dl, mtl and just sucking the hell out of a fun strawb ice cream .. a dream holiday ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (25/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> We normally only go on holiday from about the1st Jan to miss most of the rush. Booked again for that time a boat house through Airbnb, fully paid months ago. So on the 12th dec we get email sorry there is problem you cant come anymore, we will pay back your money, and to make it even more amazing Airbnb will give us a whopping R250 extra if we book something else.
> So yes just sitting at home, worked Sat and Monday, and will probably do some work thursday and friday to.



What a pity, but life is strange ... things happen for a reason ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/12/18)

I am in India partying every night

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am in India partying every night



Take a photo for us @Faiyaz Cheulkar 
Enjoy the party in India!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/12/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am in India partying every night



Enjoy! Must be good to be home!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/12/18)

Silver said:


> Take a photo for us @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> Enjoy the party in India!


Which photos would u like ?? I want to share sooooo much
By the way, wife confiscated my debit and credit cards after my drunk session last night


Bumped into a backie thank god I only got bruises on my hands and knees, the backie driver was beaten up by the crowd on the road  even though it was not his fault.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/12/18)

Local Train travel in Mumbai at 09:30 in the evening 


Followed by public bus transport.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (27/12/18)

Working as usual. Started yesterday. Was off on 25th, but it was just me, a huge steak and a bottle of JD Tennessee Honey

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/12/18)

The bar stock exchange. 



The rates fluctuate according to what people order.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/12/18)

Might pop by the local ecco park to see the baby giraffe. That would pretty much be the highlight of Newyears for me. No special plans

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (27/12/18)

To top it all off, everyone around me snuck away leaving me to hold the fort all by myself until 4pm. Fckers

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (27/12/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The bar stock exchange.
> View attachment 154624
> 
> 
> ...



@Faiyaz Cheulkar This is amazing! I've never heard of something like this! Imagine if you open up one of these bars in CT - that will be a WOW!! Something unique!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/12/18)

Hooked said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar This is amazing! I've never heard of something like this! Imagine if you open up one of these bars in CT - that will be a WOW!! Something unique!


The best part is they also have an app, so u can order and pay in advance and then go and drink within the next 7 days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The best part is they also have an app, so u can order and pay in advance and then go and drink within the next 7 days.


Excellent way of doing it, unfortunately I cannot drink at this time, and it may be a bit far as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (27/12/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The best part is they also have an app, so u can order and pay in advance and then go and drink within the next 7 days.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (27/12/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Local Train travel in Mumbai at 09:30 in the evening
> View attachment 154593
> 
> Followed by public bus transport.
> ...



Ahhhh brilliant! Reminds me of China where it was safe to go out at night alone, simply because there were thousands of people around! Somewhat different to where I live now. Everything, including the garage, closes at 8pm! Restaurants - last order at the latest 8pm. 

So when we're on Neighbourhood Watch, any vehicle that is seen after about 9pm is immediately reported as suspicious!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (27/12/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar Why don't you start a thread about your trip to India and post lots of pics!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (28/12/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The bar stock exchange.
> View attachment 154624
> 
> 
> ...



That won't work in Gauteng.

Brandy, Whiskey and beer would be R500 and up for a drink due to demand. Wine they would pay you to take it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/12/18)

To quote an Afrikaans colleague: "ek is so verveeld, ek kan my eie k@k met klippe gooi"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/12/18)

Anybody else sitting at home on new years and doing nothing, or is it just me?

I feel old

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Carnival (31/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Anybody else sitting at home on new years and doing nothing, or is it just me?
> 
> I feel old



Haha, nope, it’s not just you! Also at home... but I am enjoying a quiet evening with a great vape in hand. Would really hate to be out “partying”!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/12/18)

Carnival said:


> Haha, nope, it’s not just you! Also at home... but I am enjoying a quiet evening with a great vape in hand. Would really hate to be out “partying”!


Yip i partied enough in my younger years to last 2 life times

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (31/12/18)

Àlso sittng at home, wife and kids in bed allready. Was actually working the whole day till 4pm. But just decided to close and wont help clients till the 13th. As my holiday was cancelled, I finally got a place from Thursday, unfortunately have to be back on Monday as my princess start grade one and has to be at school on tuesday.


----------



## Viper_SA (31/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Anybody else sitting at home on new years and doing nothing, or is it just me?
> 
> I feel old


Well, I AM old, so to feel old is natural 
Just gave my doggy his calm-ease for the fireworks and now it's time for some quality ME time with my headphones on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/12/18)

Good vodka on ice, good vape and watching John Wick 2.
Happy place

Happy new years to all!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (31/12/18)

To all the stay at homers, @SmokeyJoe ,@Carnival @Viper_SA and all the others that I missed, enjoy the quiet time at home with me, listen to the rain and we will talk again next year. Going to have my afternoon nap that I missed out on now.
@Jean claude Vaaldamme , good luck with grade one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> To all the stay at homers, @SmokeyJoe ,@Carnival @Viper_SA and all the others that I missed, enjoy the quiet time at home with me, listen to the rain and we will talk again next year. Going to have my afternoon nap that I missed out on now.
> @Jean claude Vaaldamme , good luck with grade one!


Thanks @Room Fogger. All the best for you and your family

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (21/1/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Which photos would u like ?? I want to share sooooo much
> By the way, wife confiscated my debit and credit cards after my drunk session last night
> View attachment 154592
> 
> Bumped into a backie thank god I only got bruises on my hands and knees, the backie driver was beaten up by the crowd on the road  even though it was not his fault.


https://www.rs-online.com/designspa...ions-in-the-complex-market-streets-of-india-1

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/1/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Anybody else sitting at home on new years and doing nothing, or is it just me?
> 
> I feel old


I also stayed at home - farm responsibilities and an old dog to care for. 

She's struggling to get used to having my parents back home and can't decide if she wants to follow me or my mom.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

